
Show HN: What a single developer can build in Unity these days - stevensanderson
http://freak-racing.com/
======
miscbill
Interesting. Any examples of what a married developer can build in Unity these
days?

~~~
NTripleOne
I'd wager significantly less, if they aim to stay married.

~~~
jarnix
Your significant other needs to have a hobby too... Help her or him find
something that takes some time every day (my girlfriends paints and reads -a
lot-, for example).

~~~
ben_jones
Have him/her make sprites. It'll be way more efficient.

------
DougWebb
Is this "What a single developer can do over two years of 80-hr/week work", or
is it "What a single developer can do in their spare time over a few weeks"?

~~~
derstander
I'd also be interested in knowing how much prior experience the developer has
with Unity.

------
jask
Very nice! Any pointers on how you converted it from Unity application to app?

~~~
applecrazy
There's an export option in Unity by default to turn your game into a packaged
application. Tons of indie games harness this to create platform-specific
binaries. There's even an export option for HTML 5/WebGL if you're into that.

